# Custody Calendar Apps?



## cashybum (Aug 16, 2012)

My STBX and I are agreeing to 50/50 custody where we each have custody 4 days a week every other week. I am self employed and work from home and he works 1st shift 5 days a week. 

Is there a good app or online calendar that is cheap or free to help us schedule this?


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

How do you feel about Google? I use GMail and a lot of the Google products. I created a calendar and shared it with my ex way back when. High conflict split initially but better in time and it worked ok with minimal issues. I also had a Google Drive folder shared with her. Either of us could upload documents that were pertinent. Nothing with HIPAA/PII information. Social Security Numbers, etc. That stuff would get copied and inked out before scanning. When absolutely needed, I would upload password protect PDF scans.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Custody X Change works great and the basic version is free. I use the free version but you can buy an upgraded version that works with your phone.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been using Our Family Wizard. 

It's a little pricey but it handles everything - calendars, email, expense registry, vital information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Ceegee said:


> I've been using Our Family Wizard.
> 
> It's a little pricey but it handles everything - calendars, email, expense registry, vital information.
> 
> ...



I've heard that one too. Supposed to be really good. Worth the money if you're in a conflict divorce.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Malpheous said:


> I've heard that one too. Supposed to be really good. Worth the money if you're in a conflict divorce.



Well, it doesn't prevent a disordered person from abusing you but it helps document and may reduce occurrences. 

I've been divorced for almost 3 years. Still high conflict. 

OFW allows you to give access to attorneys, mental health professionals, etc. 

It's been worth it to be but XWW probably doesn't think so lol. Fortunately, the mental health professional made my attorney put it in our decree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

My ex and I just use Google calendar. We each have our own work calendars, and a calendar for our son.

The app comes with Android phones and has a home screen widget.










Whenever we make changes to the calendars it automatically is synched on both of our phones.

"Giggity Giggity!"


----------



## Mark99 (Apr 27, 2020)

I use the Zimplified app. Everything in one place -shared calendar, custody schedule, kids expenses and reconciliations, shared documents, essential info like kids doctors, etc.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Zombie thread... closing.


----------

